# FINALLY!



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2005)

After about 3 months of waiting for the CITIES paper work to clear, my Mike Wilbanks order is finally here. They are unbelievable!

Tiger het female...












Lavender albino male











I also got a het albino female, but she's in shed and a bit shy so I didn't bug her tonight. I'll post some pics of her when she sheds.


----------



## marty (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
can't say much more than that


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2005)

DAMN i wish we could keep those here...

Unbelievable colours! MORE PICS MORE PICS!


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's a couple more just because I'm a little pic happy tonight, and really tired. These guys arrived in Vancouver at 10:30pm, I got home a 5am. Evil friggin drive across the Trans-Canada highway, winter is still going strong at the high altitudes.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)

The tiger's nice, but the albino doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Mar 31, 2005)

The albino is a freaky looking unit. I LOVE IT! bring on the hybrids......or intergrades......or cross breeds....or whatever. they look grouse.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2005)

The albino is neither hybrid nor intergrade. It is a simple recessive gene resulting from a wild caught specimen. The tiger trait is a co-dominant gene that also resulted from one wild caught specimen rumoured to be from Sulawesi. When 2 tigers are breed together the result is the homozygous conditon of the trait, known as super tiger. When a tiger is bred to a normal animal the result is half normals, half tigers. Tigers have a reputation for being very even tempered, and get very large on average.


----------



## playwell (Mar 31, 2005)

You really do love to tease us don't you :? 

Great snakes man, I wish................ yeh you all know the next line.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2005)

I should also mention, that there are 3 phases of albino retic, the lavender, which I have, a white phase (orange, yellow on a white base colour) and purple (similar to lavender, but a purple base colour. All of these phases came from the same original wild caught male that Bob Clark imported in 1999. Any albino retic is capable of producing any and all of these phases.

A few years ago, Bob Clark imported a pair of T+ albino retics from Indonesia. He dubbed these animals blonde retics. They have yet to be proven out as breeders. Other T+ albinos have surfaced in the U.S., one ownd by Pete Kahl and another pair in the U.K. .

I forgot to mention, that there is a different strain of albino first imported and produced by Pete Kahl. It looks similar to the white phase, but the yellow and orange fade to almost solidd white animal as it matures. There is some controversy here regarding the name of this animal. Some refer to it as amelanistic, others as Kahl line albino, and Bob Clark (seemingly to the dismay of Pete Kahl and his partners the Baldogios) type 2 albino. The going theory is that the Clark line and the Kahl line are not compatable geneticly speaking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

There kool as. wish i lived in Canada.


----------



## instar (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice kev! worth the drive eh!


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2005)

You must be stoked Kev! That lavender looks gorgeous, although the lavender colouring doesn't show up in the photos real well.



Hix


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2005)

how old and how big are they kev? must say i love the them both they look awesome


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2005)

OH MY GOD, they are absolutely gorgeous. Why do our stupid law makers stop us having these wondeful animals ? Oh that's right in case they all escape and spread terrible diseases and kill all the native wildlife and destroy the environment, oh hang on a minute we already have a 20,000,000 of those animals here already.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 31, 2005)

They look great Kev My pic is the lavender though , I love it !


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

That lavender retic is AWSUM!! Would eat burgulars too matey!!


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2005)

I would be interested to know if they are dwarf Retics or the full monty so to speak.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2005)

They're not dwarfs. They're 04s so not very old or big. I'm looking into getting a pair of super dwarf retics soon. Thanks for all the kind words guys. I am very stoked on these guys. I can't wait for the het female to shed.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Apr 1, 2005)

> All of these phases came from the same original wild caught male that Bob Clark imported in 1999.


I was lucky enough to be doing a bit of work experience at the vet's in North VA where Bob got it checked out.. Got to handle it. excellent experience, knowing I was one of the first! I believe though (correct me if I'm wrong) that he imported 2, a year or two apart? If so, I saw the second. If I'm wrong and there was only one then... :S


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2005)

I belive it there was only one that he imported, other than the T+ ones. Where exactly were you? North VA? Either way that must have rocked.


----------

